# My hyper puppy



## Emily's mommy (Aug 8, 2011)

H, Emily is about 4 months old now and I have been bringing her everywhere I can to socialize her. Tonight at my daughters dance class, one of her friends fathers was playing with her like he does with his two dogs, much more loudly nd kind of more aggressively, getting in her face with his hands over her head. I didn't want to be rude and tell him to stop but I know she was not happy and now I am afraid that this experience will affect the socialization process. After she was very hyper and nippy. A similar thing happened once before when someone came over to our house. I love Emily like a child! How do I advocate for her without seeming like a rude new puppy owner and do you think this will permanently affect her?


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Just be upfront with the people! How I see it I wouldn't let someone handle my child in a way I didn't want so I won't let them handle my puppy!

I know it can be hard, trying not to upset people but Emily is your dog and you should raise her in a way you are happy and comfortable.

Good luck!!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm sure Emily will be absolutely fine after this experience. I have had this quite a lot too. Nacho has met hundreds of people at work and some are quite rough and tumble with him and I have noticed that he is a bit mental and nippy aftewards too.

I'm quite jokey so the particular person who has done this in the past, I have said 'Look you can have him for the next hour biting your clothes if you want to continue like that. I'm training him not to nip so this isn't going to help is it hah hah (touch my puppy again and I will beat you) hah ha.

I've kept it light so far so good.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm sure she'll be fine, but I know what you mean my niece would often play almost in a teasing tormenting way, but their trainer had told them to behave in a similar way to you describe when playing with their pup...almost I think as though if they are used to this type of behaviour they wont be startled or nip at anyone when they get older for doing something to them that are nt used to


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am sure there will be no ill effects. My brother in law loves to play fight with dogs, but allowing them to essentially chomp on his wrists or fists... I didn't want Lady getting used to this kind of play...so I told him he has to stop playing that way as she is a puppy and won't know the difference between him and a kid.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> ...so I told him he has to stop playing that way as she is a puppy and won't know the difference between him and a kid.


I think this is a great tactic to use! It's polite and shouldn't offend. Rather annoying that you might have to use it on an adult who is acting like a kid themselves!


----------



## Emily's mommy (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you for the responses, they are really helpful! And by the way, Emily was so much happier in the morning after a good nights rest in her crate!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She will be fine, but she is your dog and just be pleasantly assertive.


----------

